# Win SX2 breech bolt not closing all the way



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Talk about bad luck, both SX2s are doing the exact same thing. It really sucks being limited to 1 or 2 shots for S%Bs hunting last weekend.

I have cleaned them both well, even cleaned the butt stock spring. (not dirty at all).

When closing the breech bolt it is hanging up the last 1/2"to 3/4' or so like it is catching on something as I can feel it catching as I slowly release the bolt forward.

Any one know what it is catching on? And more importantly, what the remedy is?


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Check your O rings the gas release has 2 O rings and if they are shot that will hold the bolt back.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

There are no O rings on a SX2


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

yes there is on the inside of the gas release. The little Gold thing on the inside of the gun it has 2 rubber O rings in it. If they are expanded or torn they will hold the spring down and it will not let the bolt close all the way.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

FBS is right on the o-rings. If you let that piece get too dirty it'll slow you gun waaaay down or even stop it.

I used to have the exact same problem when shooting steel out of my SX2. I tried everything from taking the entire action and bolt apart every time we went out and cleaning it, all the way to using a dremel polishing bit to smooth up the contact surfaces. Turns out that all I had to do was take that piston out and give 'er as good of a cleaning as I could manage, inside and out. Don't take it apart though, Winchester says not too. It would probably be damn near impossible to get back together.


----------

